# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Στον Όμιλο της United Group περνάει η Wind

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Αθήνα, 16 Αυγούστου 2021. Η WIND Ελλάς ανακοινώνει σήμερα ότι η μητρική της εταιρεία Crystal Almond Holdings Limited έχει έρθει σε οριστική συμφωνία με την United Group (UG), κορυφαίου φορέα τηλεπικοινωνιών και μέσων ενημέρωσης στη Νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη, για την εξαγορά του 100% των μετοχών της. 

«H WIND έχει παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο στην τεχνολογική πρόοδο της χώρας, στην 30χρονη πορεία της στην ελληνική αγορά τηλεπικοινωνίων, έχοντας επενδύσει περισσότερα από 4 δις ευρώ για την ανάπτυξη κορυφαίων υποδομών. Η τελευταία πενταετία υπήρξε ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένη, με συνεχή άνοδο σε όλους τους οικονομικούς και λειτουργικούς δείκτες και ανάπτυξη νέων τεχνολογιών, όπως δίκτυα οπτικών ινών και 5G που αλλάζουν την καθημερινότητά μας. Είμαι πολύ περήφανος για όσα έχουμε επιτύχει ως οργανισμός, κυρίως όμως για τους ανθρώπους μας και τους συνεργάτες μας, που κερδίζουν καθημερινά την εμπιστοσύνη των Ελλήνων καταναλωτών και επιχειρήσεων, με στέρεα βάση τις αξίες μας. 

Τώρα ξεκινάει μια νέα, συναρπαστική εποχή στην ιστορία της WIND με την ένταξή της στην United Group, τον μεγαλύτερο όμιλο τηλεπικοινωνιών και μέσων ενημέρωσης στην ΝΑ Ευρώπη. Είμαι ενθουσιασμένος για τη συμφωνία, που δημιουργεί όλες τις προϋποθέσεις για ταχύτερη ανάπτυξη, συστηματικές επενδύσεις, καλύτερες υπηρεσίες για τους Έλληνες καταναλωτές, προοπτικές για τους ανθρώπους μας.», σημειώνει ο Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της WIND Ελλάς, Νάσος Ζαρκαλής σχολιάζοντας τη συμφωνία. 

Η αποδοχή, από τους μετόχους της WIND Ελλάς, της πρότασης εξαγοράς που κατέθεσε η United Group, είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα στην επιτυχημένη πορεία της WIND Ελλάς και στο όραμα της να αποτελεί έναν ολοκληρωμένο πάροχο υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας, επενδύοντας με συνέπεια σε δίκτυα υπερ-υψηλών ταχυτήτων και σε νέες τεχνολογίες.

Η ένταξη της WIND Ελλάς στο επιχειρηματικό χαρτοφυλάκιο της United Group ενισχύει σημαντικά το αποτύπωμα της UG στην ΝΑ Ευρώπη και καθιστά την Ελλάδα στρατηγικό κόμβο για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του Ομίλου, αποτελώντας την μεγαλύτερη αγορά (31%) του συνολικού του τζίρου

Η ολοκλήρωση της συμφωνίας αναμένεται το 2022, κατόπιν των σχετικών εγκρίσεων από τις αρμόδιες ρυθμιστικές αρχές. 

Σχετικά με τον Ομιλο United Group (UG)

H United Group αποτελεί έναν από τους κορυφαίους παρόχους υπηρεσιών επικοινωνίας και μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης στη Νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη με παρουσία στη Σερβία, τη Σλοβενία, την Κροατία, τη Βουλγαρία, την Ελλάδα, τη Βοσνία & Ερζεγοβίνη, το Μαυροβούνιο και τη Βόρεια Μακεδονία. Παρέχει πλήρη γκάμα τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων υπηρεσιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας, ευρυζωνικών δικτύων και συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης με πλούσιο περιεχόμενο. 

Στόχος της είναι να αναπτύσσεται σε αγορές συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης και ευρυζωνικών δικτύων που παρουσιάζουν σημαντικές ευκαιρίες διείσδυσης σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες της Κεντρικής και της Δυτικής Ευρώπης. Από την έναρξη της λειτουργίας της έως σήμερα, η United Group ενσωμάτωσε επιτυχώς στο δυναμικό της περισσότερες από 100 εταιρείες. Οι πρόσφατες μεγάλες εξαγορές περιλαμβάνουν τη βουλγαρική VivaCom, την Tele2 Κροατίας, την ελληνική εταιρεία Forthnet, τη NOVA Broadcasting στη Βουλγαρία και την Optima Telekom στην Κροατία. 

Η United Group έχει ως κύριο μέτοχο την βρετανική επενδυτική εταιρεία BC Partners, από τα παλαιότερα και μεγαλύτερα ιδιωτικά επενδυτικά κεφάλαια παγκοσμίως, έχοντας επενδύσει σε ΗΠΑ και Ευρώπη, σε 117 εταιρείες, η αξία των οποίων υπερβαίνει τα 150 δισ. Ευρώ. Τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια, η BC Partners έχει επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα πάνω από 3 δισ. ευρώ και συνεχίζει να επενδύει σε εταιρείες της Ελλάδας που παρουσιάζουν σημαντικές προοπτικές.

----------

